# Where can we get printed T-shirts?



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 1, 2012)

First off, if this is the wrong section of the forum to post, PLEASE move it! Thank you 

My band has a few shirt designs we're looking to get printed. 2 of the places we've found cheap deals for are direct papal transfers, which my mom (being the only one with a credit card) does not trust.

I'm looking for an online company, like WeNeedMerch.com

We're only looking to get around 25-35 shirts to start off with. We don't want to end up spending 10 dollars a shirt... because we're trying to sell them for around that price.

Thanks in advance,
~Andrew


----------



## thedarkoceans (Feb 1, 2012)

in Italy you can do this in the places where you can print images/paper/etc....


----------



## Blasphemer (Feb 1, 2012)

For a small order like that, you might be best off going with something like Zazzle, where you can order on a no-minimum basis. A single shirt could be all you need, or you'll need 50. 

If you just want to get batch of 30 off the bat: T-Shirt Printing - Expert Custom T-Shirt Printing - Free Shipping!

And: http://www.seatthole.com/ Slightly more expensive, but they do great work. We get our stickers and pins from them.

Also, paypal is pretty legit. Not that I'd expect you mom to change her mind just because of something one dude on the internet said, but you should really try and have her change her mind about it


----------



## Tysonimmortal (Feb 13, 2012)

You might check out Terminus Tees. Online prices are super cool for short (25-30) runs. And the shipping is awesome. Their prices beat the crap out of any local printer around here.


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2012)

Custom T-Shirts, T-Shirt Printing & Personalized Shirts | Spreadshirt


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 13, 2012)

I checked out Terminus and it said 15 dollars per screen print (I'm assuming per shirt) and that'd be killing us financially xD I mean if we could we could probably find $370 and get the 100


----------



## EdgeC (Feb 13, 2012)

www.weneedmerch.com

Owned by Ben Orum from All Shall Perish.


----------



## iamdunker (Feb 14, 2012)

I would look local first. Keep them guys in business. My 2 cents


----------

